# Fair Thread Opening!



## Mark (May 30, 2005)

I guess I should have seen it coming, though I am not sure what I would have done about it.  It seems like just any old registered user can go right ahead an open a thread.  Just open it right up and start a discussion about any old thing that doesn't violate board policy.  This unrestrictive exchange of ideas appears to be all the rage right now and, believe you me, it may well continue to be popular far into the future.  Why, just look at how I've gone and begun a discussion about this very issue myself, right here, without even a "by your leave" or anything!  Needless to say it is a practice with which I am quite impressed!


----------



## the Jester (May 30, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> I guess I should have seen it coming, though I am not sure what I would have done about it.  It seems like just any old registered user can go right ahead an open a thread.  Just open it right up and start a discussion about any old thing that doesn't violate board policy.  This unrestrictive exchange of ideas appears to be all the rage right now and, believe you me, it may well continue to be popular far into the future.  Why, just look at how I've gone and begun a discussion about this very issue myself, right here, without even a "by your leave" or anything!  Needless to say it is a practice with which I am quite impressed!




Actually (imho) this has been going on for some time, though it does seem to be happening more often (and more blatantly) lately.

Just a few examples:

Here's one
...and another...
...and another...
...and another...
...and another...
...and another...

Those are just a few examples, I could find more if I wanted to look hard enough.


----------



## Umbran (May 31, 2005)

Poor, misguided fool.  Don't you realize, it is all a ploy by the RPG/industrial complex?  They get you to put all your ideas out inthe open,where anyone can see them, and then they steal them!  Take 'em right out of the open, publish 'em, and squeeze every dollar out of 'em, leaving you with nothing but an idea that everyone will think is old hat.


----------



## Glutted (May 31, 2005)

Replace that with 'new custom everything' and it applies to Neverwinter Nights, too. I know (or knew, more accurately) the fellow who made their expansion packs before they went out and sold them back to everyone including himself.

Needless to say, he isn't the one that butchered the game's epic rules further than their nonepic base. No, they came up with that brilliant ploy themselves. Full attack bonus indeed.


----------



## Henry (May 31, 2005)

Thread Closed for espousing dangerous opinions & for getting on my nerves.

[sblock]Just Kidding! [/sblock]


----------



## HellHound (May 31, 2005)

Immediate knee-jerk reaction to moderator intervention. Ranting that Meta threads should be above moderation, because there needs to be some place to discuss these sorts of things.

Random & baseless comparisons made between moderators and nazis.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 1, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> nazis.




Oh now you've done it.


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow. Godwin'd in only 6 posts. Not bad.


----------



## Mark (Jun 1, 2005)

Sex


----------



## DaveStebbins (Jun 2, 2005)

Religion


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 2, 2005)

Politics


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jun 2, 2005)

expletive! Expletive all of you from here to expletive!


----------



## Darkness (Jun 2, 2005)

3.0 harm and haste.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 2, 2005)

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> expletive! Expletive all of you from here to expletive!




"Well, a double expletive on you!" to paraphrase Capt. James T. Kirk in Star Trek IV


----------



## JimAde (Jun 2, 2005)

Bemoans lack of civility and reminisces about how the board used to be better before THEY started posting.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 3, 2005)

Points out that, since he is under the 2000 postcount line and didn't join until 2004, he is therefore a newb and one of the THEY.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2005)

Nevermind me figured it out. 

Postcount = Postcount + 1


----------



## JimAde (Jun 3, 2005)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Points out that, since he is under the 2000 postcount line and didn't join until 2004, he is therefore a newb and one of the THEY.



 Uh oh.  I've been found out. 

postcount++;


----------

